# Another 'Hello' from New Hampshire



## CandyL (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I've been reading the forum for a few days now, gathering all kinds of information. Thank you in advance to those willing to share that info!

I'm brand new to mice, only getting them due to my BP's and being tired of paying high prices for not much (both live and frozen). I only came across fancy mice & showing by doing lots of searching via the net about housing, care & breeding. I think I have now been "bitten" by these little ones, all from the info I've read & seen.

I'm currently working with pet store mice to try and raise better feeders, but I would love to be able to get to a show point. I have lots to learn and have already been taking advice given here with my own setups, feed and care.

Look forward to learning more about everyone in this group!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome, I started the exact same way  but the mice still here after 15 years of rep keeping ended.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello!
Quite a few people start with pet shop mice here where I am we don't really have much show mice.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

